# Best propeller fishing kayak for inshore



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking to replace our 2 worn out kayaks. I have started to see kayaks with propellers and rudders.

I am looking for a couple 12 footers for inshore fishing. Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Bote rover


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Hobie outback


----------

